# Future bright for Sacramento Kings?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *1. Fact or Fiction: Jimmer Fredette will be a success in the NBA.*
> 
> *Joe Gerrity, Hornets 24/7:* Fiction. I simply can't see him ever being able to guard any position on defense, and that makes it highly unlikely that he will ever be deemed a success by anyone but his most loyal followers.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/5-on-5-110819/sacramento-kings-offseason-questions


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure Sacramento will be one of the most improved teams next season!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like the Kings. I think Cousins is the frontrunner for being the eventual second best Center in the NBA. Hopefully Tyreke actually makes big improvements to his game in the next few years.


----------

